# Solitaire's foaling thread! Updated pics on pg 13



## HGFarm (Mar 3, 2012)

Ok, well, I had already gotten used to the idea that I was not expecting any foals this year... and then last week noticed Sol's belly was starting to change and she looked a little pudgy. In the last week or two, her belly is now showing more each day.

She had been hand bred to my old stallion Grays Smoke Signal (Bob) last year for one heat cycle. Her last breeding date was April 23rd so today she is at day 311.

I am a little concerned that she has really no bag to speak of. Sol has had foals in the past, with a typical obvious belly from the beginning and always bagging up like normal, starting about 5 weeks before hand.

I dont use mare stare, but am on the countdown now... I can't believe she kept this foal hidden until just recently! I wonder what she is hiding in there!! I am very excited!

Here are a couple of pics of the stallion she is bred to and a couple of pics of Solitaire.


----------



## MeganH (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh how pretty! Can't wait to see the foal of these two!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 3, 2012)

These are the best sort of suprises!! What a pretty mare - gorgeous head - and I always liked Bob, so I'm really excited to see this baby too.

Never mind about the cam - I dont do marestare either - just keep us up to date with Sol's progress.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 3, 2012)

Gorgeous mare! Isn't it amazing how they can hide them?? So, are you totally positive now or just pretty positive? I have one I am SO one the fence about; it's really driving me nuts!


----------



## zoey829 (Mar 3, 2012)

Yipee!! I cant wait!!! What beautiful horses!!!

Yipee!! I cant wait!!! What beautiful horses!!!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh I am absolutely positive now! The beginning of last week I was not sure, but leaning towards maybe- but she has definitely got a belly now, and today while I was brushing her I got kicked in the head by the little one, LOL

Thanks for the compliments on my 'kids'- I just love them all. Sol actually has black spots all over like a leopard, but her pic there still sort of had the last of her winter fuzz on and it hides them.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes Spot is two this year- and still looks like a yak with all his winter hair. They have been slowly shedding so it's not quite as bad as it was, but still really hairy! And yes, he is ready for a lady or two!!!! I can't wait! Will try to get an updated pic or two...

Solitaire actually looks somewhat fat this morning, lol. She is coming into the foaling stall at night now and out during the day. I noticed that she is seperating herself from the rest of the girls and really isnt wanting their company.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 4, 2012)

LOL Diane....

Yes, Nutmeg has changed a little more every year and last year just ended up spotted all over. I agree, and I wish I had kept her mama. I still get so sad when I think about what she went through, and then you too. I can't wait until I can clip everyone and see what Nutmeg looks like this year. Some of her spots are really big-- looks like some big birds flew over, LOL

Well Solitaire has a LITTLE bit of change to her bag this evening. She already knows after one day that she gets to come in to her 'private room' at night and met me at the gate to come in. I just love all the fur kids!!


----------



## cassie (Mar 5, 2012)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Gorgeous mare! Isn't it amazing how they can hide them?? So, are you totally positive now or just pretty positive? I have one I am SO one the fence about; it's really driving me nuts!


Isn't it hard when you don't know for sure but think maybe.... lol I have one at the moment too!! she is driving me crazy! really hope she starts bagging up for me soon so I know for sure!

WOW solitaire is gorgeous! going to be one stunning foal! very very exciting!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you Cassie... we are at day 313 today, so she could easily have a couple of weeks... oh the wait is going to kill me. Sol has had some nice foals, so I hope this one will be just as nice with no foaling problems.


----------



## cassie (Mar 5, 2012)

ah yes the waiting does kill us LOL my mare is about 340 days now drives me crazy! lol

hope you don't have to wait that long for solitaire to foal


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 6, 2012)

OMG Cassie.... I hope I dont have to wait that long either, but because her belly is so small this year, it's really hard to see much in the way of changes. Not really any bag to speak of- she had a small change with that, but not much. I dont THINK she will foal for the next couple of weeks, but... ?? Hope your mare foals soon!


----------



## cassie (Mar 6, 2012)

HGFarm said:


> OMG Cassie.... I hope I dont have to wait that long either, but because her belly is so small this year, it's really hard to see much in the way of changes. Not really any bag to speak of- she had a small change with that, but not much. I dont THINK she will foal for the next couple of weeks, but... ?? Hope your mare foals soon!


HAHA sounds exactly like Penny!!! she has not much of a tummy, and hardly any bag to speak of!

Solitaire don't you be talking to Penny, you go and foal nice and early for your mummy!!

I felt movement this morning and could get a little milk from Penny's udder last night for the first time... wasn't testing ready but she is definitley acting more preggers, I am SO on the fence with her! lol

its so hard this not knowing! lol I hate it but I guess it will happen no matter how strict you are with matings and all the rest.

Keep us updated!  am very interested to know what she does!!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 7, 2012)

No big major changes today........... just counting the days. Yes, our girls need to NOT be giving each other ideas!


----------



## cassie (Mar 7, 2012)

yeah it has very small writing on some of them... very strange.

come on Solitaire! show Penny how its done!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't see anything wrong with Laurie's print




sorry I am in a stupid mood this morning, must be the pills or maybe the


----------



## cassie (Mar 8, 2012)

haha Renee LOL

how is Solitaire looking?


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 9, 2012)

LOL, wow dont know WHAT happened with the print! Yikes! Eagle you are too funny.

Not much in the way of change with Solitaire. Her belly is getting fatter and at least sticking out a little now- obviously pregnant, no longer a guess. Still not really any change in regards to getting a bag either as of last night. She is changing daily though.

She is at day 317 today, so not worried yet. She could easily wait another two or three weeks....

How's your mare Cassie?


----------



## MeganH (Mar 9, 2012)

OMG Diane that image is hilarious.

I agree- we would never be upset with pictures of your beauty and I am so excited to see this foal!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 9, 2012)

I am speechless


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 9, 2012)

HGFarm said:


> obviously pregnant, no longer a guess. Still not really any change in regards to getting a bag either as of last night. She is changing daily though.
> 
> She is at day 317 today, so not worried yet. She could easily wait another two or three weeks....


Glad to know it's no longer a guess. Yay!!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh yes, it's for sure!! Will see what I can do to get a pic or two. Oh!! And a bit more change in her bag- - yeah! So she is getting there. Am just counting the days!!

Diane, you are too funny!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh yes, we need more pictures and perhaps one of her bag too, so we can start some 'comparison' pictures over the next week or so.........please!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok, took some just now and will post them here this evening.....


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok, here are pics taken this morning... hope they are sized ok for you to see. This is day 319. Hard to imagine that 3 weeks ago she really had no belly at all. Still doesnt have much compared to previous pregnancies, but at least is obviously pregnant now.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 12, 2012)

She is starting to sink in on both sides of her rump, and is a little loose there, but has a ways to go.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes she is covered in spots from head to toe but it's hard to see under her winter coat- they come out more as she sheds. I am impatiently waiting, lol


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 12, 2012)

Really love her spots. Cant wait either to see this baby but I think nobody is as excited as Diane LOL


----------



## Wings (Mar 12, 2012)

bannerminis said:


> Really love her spots. Cant wait either to see this baby but I think nobody is as excited as Diane LOL


I don't know, Diane seems rather composed over the whole thing. It's not like her to get worked up over spots....






:whistling


----------



## MeganH (Mar 12, 2012)

I still can't get over that image Diane posted a page or so back. ROFL


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 12, 2012)

I think Diane might even be more worked up than I am LOL Cracks me up! No change with Sol today- bag still not changed other than what it looked like yesterday, sigh.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 13, 2012)

Anna I think we need to lock Diane up again cos she isn't taking her pills


----------



## MeganH (Mar 13, 2012)

ROFL there it is again


----------



## Wings (Mar 13, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 13, 2012)

LOL, too funny you guys. Diane, I will try to get your spot fix as soon as I can.... I am seeing very SLIGHT changes in her bag, but nothing to 'write home about'... Today is day 320.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey, her first foal was a few spot, so ya never know!!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 14, 2012)

LOL, I cant wait either- it's gonna be a loooooong year! Yes, Sol's first colt was a fewspot, by a stallion with a blanket and spots. It was quit a surprize! So I know she can do it!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 15, 2012)

No progress I see, other than we've ascertained Diane is mixing her pills again.

Ironic they all have little happy faces on them, huh? Hmmmmm.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 15, 2012)

LOL, I will try to update pics when I get home- got sidetracked last night. Still doesnt have much of a bag but she is slowly changing.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 15, 2012)

Uh oh!



Dont tell Diane that I didnt get any pics done before dark! I will try to get some new ones tomorrow or Saturday for sure.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok, here are some more photos, taken this evening on day 324. They are not great, but at least she is progressing a little.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 17, 2012)

Sorry she is dirty!! Had just brushed her down with the curry, and even more dirt showed up.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 17, 2012)

She sure is pretty



Thanks for the pics, she is coming along nicely.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 17, 2012)

She's looking good - nice steady progress in the right direction.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow Diane.... ok, someone needs to hand her the bottle of calming pills. I think she's had too many of the ones with smiley faces on them, lol You are so funny. Her spots hide under her winter hair so more and more will come out as she sheds. She still has a lot of winter hair yet. I hope baby inherits some of those spots!!

She is progressing and has a lot in the last 5 days but for being due in a week or so.... she needs to pick up the pace some in my opinion.


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 17, 2012)

I think its going to get close between a few mares. And I agree she is very pretty


----------



## zoey829 (Mar 18, 2012)

She is looking good!! I cant wait to see the foal!!!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 18, 2012)

Not really any changes.... the only thing new here is almost an inch of rain (we have not had any since December) and SNOW- what is up with that?!!! This is the desert in March for crying out loud- the horses are NOT happy since they have been shedding like mad.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 18, 2012)

LOL, Diane you are so funny. Yeah, the day before yesterday was 78 here and beautiful. Had been for a while. Today, after hail and sleet and a bit more rain... it's 44! The horses have been shedding their winter hair for weeks and are not very happy today.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 18, 2012)

What makes you say she's a bit behind in the pace? She just not have the cumulative signs you're expecting for this for along? Can't wait to see her little one, should be outstanding!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 19, 2012)

Usually she bags up much more in advance than this..... I just hope she doesnt make me wait forever! But then, I guess we all hope that, haha


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 20, 2012)

Here are new pics of Solitaire, taken this evening on day 328. I dont think she is going to foal within the week...


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 20, 2012)

I am noticing a change in her belly too. Here she is in the top pic at day 324 and then 4 days later at day 328. She seems to be dropping down more in the back of her belly.


----------



## MeganH (Mar 20, 2012)

I do see the 'drop'! Looking good!


----------



## cassie (Mar 20, 2012)

WOW thats a god drop



won't be long!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 21, 2012)

She is 'baking' them now Diane! Kind of like the sprinkles on top of a cupcake!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 21, 2012)

HGFarm said:


> Kind of like the sprinkles on top of a cupcake!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 21, 2012)

She's looking good - moving forward nicely!!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 22, 2012)

Not a darned thing today at day 330. She is holding the same as she was a couple of days ago. The good part about it is, I know she can't hold it forever, LOL


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 23, 2012)

I hope so!!! That would be pretty groovy, lol


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 26, 2012)

Would love some updated news too please!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 26, 2012)

Am just exhausted... been out at West World in Scottsdale for the Touch of Class horse show since Friday- long days and short nights, LOL It was a nice show with pretty good weather and lots of nice horses. Didnt show this year but was helping others and got to see my leopard stallion that I sold make his driving debut, and got to take him for a spin myself.... it was awesome.

Anyhow, Solitaire is still holding off. It's day 334 today and I just took these pics this morning.... sigh. She better be baking LOTS of spots on this one...

















Her rear end looks even more sunk in to me... her udder is slowly filling but still has a ways to go to show me that she is thinking of spitting this foal out. What do you all think?


----------



## Eagle (Mar 26, 2012)

I would say about a week but best not to leave her alone as she could finish that shopping bag fast, I agree Diane, that baby needs to get in launch position.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 28, 2012)

Not much going on here.... no real huge visible changes here... I clipped the bottom of her belly this evening. Her bag has a long way to go still to be considered full at all. She is being wierd this evening though and when I put her in her pen, she spent a LOT of time going around smelling ALL the bedding instead of eating and just kind of odd.

So... at day 336 I'm still waiting. She is on the beeper now so we will see what happens.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 29, 2012)

Interesting- she never set the beeper off one time last night........... I will try to get more pics but it may be Saturday a.m. before I can do that.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks Diane! I really like her too. You should see her move!!! Nice action and power packed I tell you!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok, here are some pics I just took this evening, on her 337th day... Not much difference from 3 days ago.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 29, 2012)

Here she is from the back. If it was not for her hair still sticking out, she really would not have that much of a stomach


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 30, 2012)

She's looking great Laurie - moving nicely along with her duties in her kitchen!! She will soon finish her cooking and be able to relax.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 30, 2012)

Well she needs to turn up the heat, LOL and get busy. I wanna see!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 30, 2012)

Maybe you need to buy her an apron lol


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 31, 2012)

Beeper never went off once the last 48 hours... just went off. False alarm, she was laying flat but not for long- she rolled right back up on her sternum and then got up. Poor thing must be so tired of standing...


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 31, 2012)

Still on her own schedule I see. She just knows that little ones she's carrying is very special so she's making us wait for it!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 31, 2012)

Her bag is fuller today and tonight when I put her back in her pen, she had some wax!!! it's not real thick or darker yellow, but hey, it's a sign and better than nothing!


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 1, 2012)

Well, there have been a few more changes... See what you all think.........??











Born at 12:10, April Fools Day- black Appaloosa filly!!! She is just half an hour old here and had JUST gotten up, so is trying to get her legs under her, LOL Mama is very happy, just talking non stop.

Diane she needs more lessons in the kitchen! She burnt it, LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh my - yes you are correct, there certainly have been some changes! LOL!!

So that is what she was hiding - a gorgeous little filly (even if she is a little burnt at the moment!!)

Many many congratulations Laurie and well done Solitaire - this little girl was certainly worth the wait!!



:ThumbUp


----------



## Eagle (Apr 1, 2012)

Yippeee Congratultations, she is adorable



i can't wait for all the details and some more pics once you have had some rest.

Yippeeeeeeeee


----------



## zoey829 (Apr 1, 2012)

Yipee!!!!! What a beautiful baby!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 1, 2012)

Such a pretty girl


----------



## MeganH (Apr 1, 2012)

LOL "she burnt it"





Congrats! She is beautiful!!


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes, isn't this blackened Cajun style? LOL OMG, i just love her- what a pocket pet- no fear. She already wants loved on and petted. And mama is so good- she is fine with it. She does have Appy characteristics- white sclera and a bit of mottled skin so there is no telling what she will look like two or three years from now. It appears though she is really black- not the fading kind.

Diane, she will make a good addition to someone's breeding program? Yeah, mine!! I only have one other daughter by my old stallion. He is my 'heart horse' and 22 this year, so dont know how many more I will get. Sooooo, I am thinking this one is a keeper. She will cross great with my young stallion, who is homozygous for color.






Here she is at just 7 hours old- still a bit scrunched up because it's cool out this morning.


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks! I just love her! She goes back to Chianti four times- three on the dam's side and once on the sire's side. This filly is a granddaughter to Shadow Oaks Cock Robin. <insert Snoopy happy dance here>


----------



## zoey829 (Apr 1, 2012)

What a beautiful foal!!! She is just darling!


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks Lea- the pics are not great but it's hard when they would rather be in your lap. You know how that is with your little friendly guys!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh she is just so cute Laurie and she has the most kissable little nose!!

I'm so glad that you got the filly you hoped for.


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 1, 2012)

congrats she is pretty


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 6, 2012)

OMG!!! She is a BABE!!! Look at those legs and pretty face! Cajun style or not, she is perfect!! I bet she will sprout some color in a few years, at least roaming or something. If you do not like her or something , she is welcome to come live with me





Congrats on a gorgeous filly!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes new pictures are needed!! Come on Laurie, your little 'burnt Queen' has fans waiting - very impatiently!!


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 6, 2012)

LOL, I will try to get some tomorrow. Today was the first day for her mommy and her to be out with the 3 older mares. Oh she has run and run and run and leaped and kicked and run some more. She is loving life- and I just love her.

She will probably color over the years, but I like her so much, I dont care if she does or not! She is so leggy with such a cute face and adorable personality. Thanks for asking about the little burnt gal, LOL


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok, here is the filly at one week old this morning - a dirty girl! She is starting to taste the hay- they were cleaning up what spilled from the feeder.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 8, 2012)

Laurie she is adorable



Thanks for sharing some more pics


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 8, 2012)

Here are a couple more....


----------



## Eagle (Apr 8, 2012)

That little head is to die for


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks so much- I am pretty pleased with her. Her daddy usually puts a pretty nice head on his foals, but I am pretty picky about what's behind my pedigrees and am a stickler on heads. They have to have a nice head and a big butt and nice fluid movement. If this filly were a full sized horse, she would have a wonderful Western Pleasure lope- she is very smoothe.


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 8, 2012)

She is so pretty and love that face. She is going to knock em dead in the show ring


----------

